# Mopani/Malaysian Driftwood Names



## lanaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Aloha All;

While everyone makes sure that they have the correct name for every plant in the tank, I've just realized I never seen the scientific name of the mopani or malaysian driftwoods. Does anyone know what are the scientific names for these two 'plants?' I just like knowing what they are for completeness sake.

Mahalo and Thanks in advance!
-Lanaka


----------



## lanaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, found the scientific name for the Mopani (or Mopane) Driftwood: Colophospermum mopane

Still looking for the Malaysian Driftwood's name...


----------

